# SML Tutorial bzw. Doku?



## mc_gulasch (24. März 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mich in SML einzuarbeiten, bzw. in einen Dialekt davon, wobei SML vollständig unterstützt wird. Allerdings finde ich keinen wirklichen Einstieg zu SML sondern es verläuft derzeit alles auf Trial & Error Basis. Hat wer Ahnung von SML und mag mir etwas Hilfestellung geben?

Danke, Gulasch!


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (24. März 2009)

Hi,

definiere SML.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_Modeling_Language
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Message_Language
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_ML
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Management_Language
...

LG


----------



## mc_gulasch (24. März 2009)

Ich wähle Tor 3, denn in den anderen ist der Zonk

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_ML

Ich habe bereits schon einige Seiten dazu gefunden dank Google, und das beste ist wohl 

http://www.hprog.org/fhp/MlLanguage

(auch wenn es ML allgemein ist).

Außerdem gibt es das SML-Plugin für Eclipse. Eigentlich sollte dies ja



> # Text editor for SML
> 
> * Syntax highlighting
> * Highlighting of matching brackets
> ...



haben, aber bis auf die ersten beiden Eigenschaften geht da bei mir nix...aber das ist wohl auch erst später interessant und sollte ggf. nen neuen Thread darstellen. 

Speziell interessiert mich die 
	
	
	



```
Word8Vector
```
 Struktur und wie ich diese in anderen Strukturen codieren kann...aber ein einfaches "Getting started" Tutorial reicht mir auch schon vorerst


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (24. März 2009)

Hi,

da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Ich würde mir mal die Literaturlinks von SML New Jersey anschauen. Vielleicht wirst Du da fündig.

LG


----------

